# Pin on my socket mobo got broken and black.



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 7, 2017)

I guess it may finnaly be time for a new mobo.
Yesterday i again got the RAM Hardware Reserved problem, and decided to open the CPU Socket again, and i was shocked.
A Pin in the socket was black like it was fried or something and it was missing a head.
So i have no idea now what to do.
Here i cant find a cheap 1156 socket mobo even used.
To repair this one, id have to take it to a shop and put a new socket in.
Or I could try to ghetto repair it and see if i can, but i need help and suggestions.
When i get home, ill post pics of socket.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 7, 2017)

The time to upgrade has finally come!......


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 7, 2017)

https://1drv.ms/i/s!AnPSyZKowzOmj37hPFuZKUc7-OYz

Here is a pic of the socket.
The pin is so noticeable, you can see it from a heli or a plane.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 7, 2017)

Filip Georgievski said:


> The pin is so noticeable, you can see it from a heli or a plane.



Not really lol!

I do see something a bit blurry darker spot thingy, but thats all, not really a clear shot.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 7, 2017)

is thag pin burnt? or bent? it looks like TIM is on it, sux either way


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 7, 2017)

No tim is in socket, is broken and possibly burnt since it is black, not gold like it should be.


----------



## Papahyooie (Feb 7, 2017)

Pro tip: Find a jeweler, and ask him to solder a new tip on the pin. They have the tools and skills to do so, though they might look at you funny if they've never had such a request. I've never done it on an LGA pin like that, but I've had several PGA style processors repaired like this over the years.


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 7, 2017)

Filip Georgievski said:


> No tim is in socket, is broken and possibly burnt since it is black, not gold like it should be.



weird, maybe that socket was defective and the pin was not making good contact and heated until it vaporized?
Anyway you or a jeweler could try to solder a some bit of metal where the pin is/was but it will be too difficult.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 7, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Pro tip: Find a jeweler, and ask him to solder a new tip on the pin. They have the tools and skills to do so, though they might look at you funny if they've never had such a request. I've never done it on an LGA pin like that, but I've had several PGA style processors repaired like this over the years.



Sure would get a funny look from the jeweler, but I like the idea.

There are also some places that can replace the entire CPU socket with dedicated tools, but finding one to do it for a specific MB is probably the hard part.  Not to mention the cost.










Your only choice may indeed be a upgrade or a side-grade...


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 7, 2017)

I once took a motherboard with a dead socket to a PC repair shot to fix it and it turned out to be more costly than buying another one. Not recommended but you could try the thing with the jeweler.


----------



## Papahyooie (Feb 7, 2017)

That was pretty cool. What kind of black magic did they use to get it to desolder without turning the plastic into a pile of goop, and creating a big flat pool of solder on the pads?

Edit: I see in part two of the vid they clean up the pads. Still weird that the plastic didn't just melt into a big ball of goop.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> weird, maybe that socket was defective and the pin was not making good contact and heated until it vaporized?
> Anyway you or a jeweler could try to solder a some bit of metal where the pin is/was but it will be too difficult.



It arked, that board is toast.


----------



## Papahyooie (Feb 7, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> It arked, that board is toast.



I had a LGA 775 Pentium 4 do the same thing back in the day. Even arc'd at the P4 plug as well. It continued to work for years. I'm not saying it isn't toast, I'm just saying don't count it out. 

Might not be worth it to spend any money on trying to fix it though, I'll agree to that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> I had a LGA 775 Pentium 4 do the same thing back in the day. Even arc'd at the P4 plug as well. It continued to work for years. I'm not saying it isn't toast, I'm just saying don't count it out.
> 
> Might not be worth it to spend any money on trying to fix it though, I'll agree to that.



Repairs are costly than replacing. Better off getting a board if you ask me.

Never had a zif socket cpu do that.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2017)

It does appear to be a DDR3 pin in that socket. I did similar to a Gigabyte motherboard running too much voltage through the sticks and took out a few pins at once with a big bang and puff of smoke. Never tested the other two slots, but my system ran fine without the pins making contact after: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-682#post-2332577

You could always test all four slots and potentially get a two stick kit of ram that gives you the same density. This way you do not have to hunt a unicorn of a motherboard for replacement.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2017)

Excellent Sneeky!!! 

Time to upgrade bud... sell your parts and go new. Its time.


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 7, 2017)

Im sure it has been said but them P55 were famous for pin burn, you could try replacing each pin. If its only 1 pin, id make one and have and it worked in a Z68 board.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 7, 2017)

It is only that one pin that was making the RAM problem, and i might be able to get it fixed.
I have a friend whose father is a wizard with electonics and hand soldering and what not.
I guess he is my salvation if i am able to get this board back in working shape.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Are you sure it isn't just bent, and black from lack of contact?


----------



## basco (Feb 8, 2017)

and the back of the cpu is ok? normally both sides get wrecked?


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 8, 2017)

There is no black on the CPU, contact is good on other side.

https://1drv.ms/i/s!AnPSyZKowzOmj3ah2K7qxXFT4uSC
Here is a pic of CPU.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 9, 2017)

Here is a better picture of the socket area with the broken pin.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 9, 2017)

It honestly looks like it would still make contact...  but yeah pins are a pain in the butt.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 9, 2017)

Im not sure if I have seen any worse pictures in my life, LOL!

The one we can see, this last one, the head thing on the pin is gone. I doubt it will make contact. That needs repinned or thrown in the trash.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Im not sure if I have seen any worse pictures in my life, LOL!
> 
> The one we can see, this last one, the head thing on the pin is gone. I doubt it will make contact. That needs repinned or thrown in the trash.



+1
Send to jeweler or toss it


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 9, 2017)

Ok, I take that back, the best pic is the bottom of the socket, lol... the other two are unfocused messes... 

I see some scorching on it, but no tip remnants.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 9, 2017)

Ok, so I found a Mobo + CPU combo which I can use (I5 650 + P7H55 USB3), and it costs like 80$ or something similar, so I might have to take it, but I realy wanna make this board work properly since then, I can give it to a friend to use with the I5 650 while I get the other Asus P7H55 USB3 and be done with it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Filip Georgievski said:


> Ok, so I found a Mobo + CPU combo which I can use (I5 650 + P7H55 USB3), and it costs like 80$ or something similar, so I might have to take it, but I realy wanna make this board work properly since then, I can give it to a friend to use with the I5 650 while I get the other Asus P7H55 USB3 and be done with it.




Stop procrastinating and take it to a jeweler and git it fixed, if it can't be fixed  toss the piece of crap potato and buy a board, this is not rocket science!


----------



## Komshija (Feb 10, 2017)

Filip Georgievski said:


> Here is a better picture of the socket area with the broken pin.


Seems to me that one pin had broken tip which short-circuited with neighboring upper pin, so both turned "black". The only solution is another working LGA 1156 motherboard, since the repair, even if possible, will be quite expensive.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 10, 2017)

It's going to cost way more than the board is worth to fix....


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 10, 2017)

I'd try to bend that short pin up so it does make contact.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 10, 2017)

I wouldnt...chances are it won't reach anyway.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 10, 2017)

I say it again, it's a good time to upgrade!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 10, 2017)

Use to be able to get a socket replace for $50 but not anymore


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 10, 2017)

I am able to get a full 1156 socket for 5$ on Ali Express, but idk how much the working process will cost.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 10, 2017)

Filip Georgievski said:


> I am able to get a full 1156 socket for 5$ on Ali Express, but idk how much the working process will cost.



The socket is not the issue, its the reflow station. I don't know anyone who still does it.

A quick Google search

http://www.ps3specialist.com/computer-motherboard-cpu-socket-replace/


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok, now that im going to purchase a new Asus board ( second hand, in top shape) with an i5 650, i can experiment with this board a little and see if i can make it work.
I got an idea of a friend to go and order some Silver Conductive Glue ( Ali Express has some cheap) special for repairing PCBs and electronic stuff, with a needle. 

With that, now i can apply minimal amount on the slot with the needle and let it dry out, and see if it will work.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 13, 2017)

Filip Georgievski said:


> Ok, now that im going to purchase a new Asus board ( second hand, in top shape) with an i5 650, i can experiment with this board a little



Assuming you mean experimenting with your old board trying to fix the broken pin.....

GL!


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 14, 2017)

Board has arrived.
Second hand Asus P7H55 USB3 for 40$, and an I5 650 for 40$.
Now im waiting for a delivery on Silver Conductive Glue (special for PCB and electronic repair).
It comes packed with a needle for small aplication, so im hoping to get the MSI board repaired so i can give it to a friend to use with the I5 650.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 14, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2017)

I would of bought a board that is known working and not damaged (total hard head up above here)


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 14, 2017)

The MSI board was new bought 4 - 5 years ago, and it did its time, now with a small injury.
Im hoping to get it fixed, i wont give up on it, since there are not many board for 1156 socket.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd get pricing on alot of 1156 boards first then get an estimate on the repair, if it costs more to repair id chuck the board as there is no guarantee the repair will fix thr board, it is known as saving time and money.


----------

